# Matt Hughes Sucks



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

True Story.




And he will be owned by Pierre AND OR Penn.


----------



## topolo (May 31, 2006)

Matt Hughes Sucks 

and so does this thread.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Matt Hughes Sucks
> 
> and so does this thread.


Man down


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2006)

Still pissed about him owning royce?

Your pissed about Hughes beating a Gracie but you don't say shit about Penn beating Renzo and Rodrigo.


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2006)

Also mma weekly  has the top ten rankings out 


WELTERWEIGHT DIVISION (170-pound limit)

Matt Hughes got every single first-place vote except for one. The last remaining ballot ranked BJ Penn as the #1 welterweight, in a vote that must have been cast by someone who believes that Penn was completely robbed by the judges in his loss to Georges St. Pierre.

In the meantime, St. Pierre finished as a strong #2 in overall points, Frank Trigg is making his last appearance on this list after recently announcing his retirement, and Sean Sherk is also making his last appearance on this list before his upcoming move to the 155-pound division.

1. Matt Hughes - 99 Points (including 9 first-place votes)

2. Georges St. Pierre - 89 Points

3. BJ Penn - 83 Points (including 1 first-place vote)

4. Karo Parisyan - 70 Points

5. Sean Sherk - 57 Points

6. Diego Sanchez - 44 Points

7. Jake Shields - 43 Points

8. Carlos Condit - 21 Points

9. Jon Fitch- 11 Points

10. Frank Trigg- 10 Points

Other Fighters Receiving At Least 5 Points:

Josh Neer - 9 Points

Akira Kikuchi - 6 Points

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2160&zoneid=2


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Also mma weekly has the top ten rankings out
> 
> 
> WELTERWEIGHT DIVISION (170-pound limit)
> ...


 
Now that's a good source that knows its MMA!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Still pissed about him owning royce?
> 
> Your pissed about Hughes beating a Gracie but you don't say shit about Penn beating Renzo and Rodrigo.




It's not that he got beat.  It's the way he got beat.  He didn't put up a fight.  After his arm got hurt, he basically gave up.  The fight was either rigged or he didn't try.  That wasn't royce.  And it's assholes who want to act like it's some big deal to beat an old man.  It's like Hughes fighting Helio or something.  Gracie was out of shape, and doesn't do roids like Hughes, which by the way, maybe you can obtain a body like that without roids, but there is no way you can retain lean body mass while doing all this super catabolic MMA training.  That's why I'm sure most MMA'ers juice.  It is an advantage when you go against someone who dosen't.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It's not that he got beat.  It's the way he got beat.  He didn't put up a fight.  After his arm got hurt, he basically gave up.  The fight was either rigged or he didn't try.  That wasn't royce.  And it's assholes who want to act like it's some big deal to beat an old man.  It's like Hughes fighting Helio or something.  Gracie was out of shape, and doesn't do roids like Hughes, which by the way, maybe you can obtain a body like that without roids, but there is no way you can retain lean body mass while doing all this super catabolic MMA training.  That's why I'm sure most MMA'ers juice.  It is an advantage when you go against someone who dosen't.



So you are basing your opinion off the fact that you "think" Hughes is on steroids.  Royce is 39 years old, Hughes is 32.  They are not that far apart.  I'm surprised you said Hughes "sucks".  I thought you were involved in martial arts and would have some respect for the number 1 ranked welterweight fighter.  I believe you are partial to BJJ artists.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> So you are basing your opinion off the fact that you "think" Hughes is on steroids.  Royce is 39 years old, Hughes is 32.  They are not that far apart.  I'm surprised you said Hughes "sucks".  I thought you were involved in martial arts and would have some respect for the number 1 ranked welterweight fighter.  I believe you are partial to BJJ artists.





39 versus 32.  Big difference.  I know there is a huge physiological change that occurs during time period.  But, yes, it makes a big difference.  Let's see where Hughes is in 7 or 8 years.  


Just because I'm involved in martial arts doesn't mean I agree with the mainstream.  The whole thing pisses me off, and if you have a problem with it, we can take it outside.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2006)

Internet Tough Guy

Proof that the obvious may not be obvious to all, the Internet tough guy forgets the mode of communication that he's using. Constantly threatening people with physical harm and the dreaded ambiguous "consequences," the ITG tries to send the message that he is not someone to mess with.


The Internet Tough Guy likes to go to boards like Bodybuilding.com, Avantlabs.com, Getbig.com and many more...

Get over it. Unless you're an uber-hacker or plan on embarking on a world tour of ass kicking, your threats mean nothing. And enough of this "see you at the Arnold" talk. If even half of the people who say this followed through, the Expo would look like Thunderdome.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 39 versus 32.  Big difference.  I know there is a huge physiological change that occurs during time period.  But, yes, it makes a big difference.  Let's see where Hughes is in 7 or 8 years.
> 
> 
> Just because I'm involved in martial arts doesn't mean I agree with the mainstream.  The whole thing pisses me off, and if you have a problem with it, *we can take it outside*.



BD I'll go outside with ya.  You're in Nepal and I'll be in Pakistan in a few weeks ... we can hook up in Lahore .

Seriously you are letting Hughes and that fight get under your skin way tooo much.  This is MMA not the olympiacs ... juice isn't regulated or even discussed.  IF he is on gear nobody really cares.  I understand you are a devout BJJ guy, but you are letting that take away the fun you could be havin rt now.  Look at it this way ... Hughes is gonna get beat sooner or later so you have something to look forward to.

If you are that angry I'll talk to Matt and ask him to meet you out in the parking lot.


----------



## mustangdan (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It's not that he got beat.  It's the way he got beat.  He didn't put up a fight.  After his arm got hurt, he basically gave up.  The fight was either rigged or he didn't try.  That wasn't royce.  And it's assholes who want to act like it's some big deal to beat an old man.  It's like Hughes fighting Helio or something.  Gracie was out of shape, and doesn't do roids like Hughes, which by the way, maybe you can obtain a body like that without roids, but there is no way you can retain lean body mass while doing all this super catabolic MMA training.  That's why I'm sure most MMA'ers juice.  It is an advantage when you go against someone who dosen't.



i agree 100%!!!something wasnt right. gracie didnt even try, he didnt even wear his gi(spelling?) uniform. he had les then 20 sec till the end of the first round and that duesche bag for a reff stoped the fight. the age diff has a lot to do with it too. but i dont think gracie was outa shape at all. just cause he didnt fight in the states he was still fight for 2 years over seas.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea that fight was bullshit. Gracie could've EASILY gotten out when hughes was on top beating him the fuck down. He had his hooks in deep but gracie had a easy ass exit! My BJJ intstructor showed me exactly how to get out of what gracie was in, what a fucking joke. I find it ridiculous for gracie to even of given hughes his back in the first place.. but to not get out of it? 

and ditto to the steroid usage. MMA training eats the shit out of your LBM and if you can preserve it by juicing up that gives an enormous advantage to guys like matt hughes.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 39 versus 32.  Big difference.  I know there is a huge physiological change that occurs during time period.  But, yes, it makes a big difference.  Let's see where Hughes is in 7 or 8 years.
> 
> 
> Just because I'm involved in martial arts doesn't mean I agree with the mainstream.  The whole thing pisses me off, and if you have a problem with it, we can take it outside.



He's mainstream because he proves it again and again that he is the best.  They both stepped in the cage together and Matt Hughes won.  Why would you think he sucks?  Stop making excuses for Royce.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Yea that fight was bullshit. Gracie could've EASILY gotten out when hughes was on top beating him the fuck down. He had his hooks in deep but gracie had a easy ass exit! My BJJ intstructor showed me exactly how to get out of what gracie was in, what a fucking joke. I find it ridiculous for gracie to even of given hughes his back in the first place.. but to not get out of it?
> 
> and ditto to the steroid usage. MMA training eats the shit out of your LBM and if you can preserve it by juicing up that gives an enormous advantage to guys like matt hughes.




Please, when was the last time he fought a real fight?  He was rusty, he made a mistake by coming back without taking warm up fights.  He also fought a newer generation of athlete, one that he helped make.  He was dominated and freaked, may have even been in shock after having his arm ranked on.  He is human, ya know.

College/Olympic wrestlers go through similar training and get drug tested up the waz00.  Provided diet is good, you could easily retain LBM while training.  Does that mean they are not juicing, nope.  Obviously, based on a couple fighters getting popped, it is happening, but to accuse someone of juicing because he pounded a legend who was poorly prepared is retarded.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Please, when was the last time he fought a real fight?  He was rusty, he made a mistake by coming back without taking warm up fights.  He also fought a newer generation of athlete, one that he helped make.  He was dominated and freaked, may have even been in shock after having his arm ranked on.  He is human, ya know.
> 
> College/Olympic wrestlers go through similar training and get drug tested up the waz00.  Provided diet is good, you could easily retain LBM while training.  Does that mean they are not juicing, nope.  Obviously, based on a couple fighters getting popped, it is happening, but to accuse someone of juicing because he pounded a legend who was poorly prepared is retarded.



I agree. He got pounded because he was a fucking idiot. Was her prepared? obviously not enough. Is matt hughes a juicehead? Who the fuck knows. 

I'm not making excuses for gracie, merely stating the position he was put into is very easy to exit and counter.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I agree. He got pounded because he was a fucking idiot. Was her prepared? obviously not enough. Is matt hughes a juicehead? Who the fuck knows.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for gracie, merely stating the position he was put into is very easy to exit and counter.




You're contradicting yourself here, but we're taking the same side.  Gracie wasn't an idiot.  ...Well maybe to take the fight without being prepared, but not because he didn't escape.  We both know he could escape that position, and any white/blue belt could do it.  Gracie could escape from that in his sleep.  The question is, why didn't he, and if he could not escape, assuming 40 years of BJJ went out the window, then why didn't he at least protect his head?

The answer to this question is either because it was rigged, or because he didn't try or gave up.  In which case does not prove shit about Hughes, except that he's about to get owned by GSP or Penn.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I agree. He got pounded because he was a fucking idiot. Was her prepared? obviously not enough. Is matt hughes a juicehead? Who the fuck knows.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for gracie, merely stating the position he was put into is very easy to exit and counter.



I stand by my statement that Hughes is a Juice head.  His jaw muscles have grown bigger than Jay Cutlers.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're contradicting yourself here, but we're taking the same side.  Gracie wasn't an idiot.  ...Well maybe to take the fight without being prepared, but not because he didn't escape.  We both know he could escape that position, and any white/blue belt could do it.  Gracie could escape from that in his sleep.  The question is, why didn't he, and if he could not escape, assuming 40 years of BJJ went out the window, then why didn't he at least protect his head?
> 
> The answer to this question is either because it was rigged, or because he didn't try or gave up.  In which case does not prove shit about Hughes, except that he's about to get owned by GSP or Penn.



Who knows... all of the aformentioned things are possible. But we will never know. What we do know however is that he could've escaped easily. None of it makes sense and trying to make sense of it leaves everybody more confused than we were in the first place.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Who knows... all of the aformentioned things are possible. But we will never know. What we do know however is that he could've escaped easily. None of it makes sense and trying to make sense of it leaves everybody more confused than we were in the first place.





While you and I are in agreement, most of these "MMA experts" are not.  They think that Gracie could not escape from the position.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're contradicting yourself here, but we're taking the same side. Gracie wasn't an idiot. ...Well maybe to take the fight without being prepared, but not because he didn't escape. We both know he could escape that position, and any white/blue belt could do it. Gracie could escape from that in his sleep. The question is, why didn't he, and if he could not escape, assuming 40 years of BJJ went out the window, then why didn't he at least protect his head?
> 
> *The answer to this question is either because it was rigged, or because he didn't try or gave up*. In which case does not prove shit about Hughes, except that he's about to get owned by GSP or Penn.


 
Any Gracie would do none of the 3.

This fight reminded me of the Shamrock/Franklin fight a year ago. The older guy way outmatched and overwhelmed when the action started to take place. 

Can't wait for Hughes-GSP/BJP, some mothafuckin competition to give our WW champ.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

True Story, I hope Hughes lives long enough to get beat by Penn and GSP, then he can get hit by a bus.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> then he can get hit by a bus.



I thought in MMA they teach respect for others. Hell even Heilo said Hughes was the better fighter after the match and you still wish death on him because he beat up your idol or whatever the fuck he is to you.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I thought in MMA they teach respect for others. Hell even Heilo said Hughes was the better fighter after the match and you still wish death on him because he beat up your idol or whatever the fuck he is to you.



He's not my idol.  You don't seem to understand the situation.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2006)

Your acting like a crybaby. I think I have the situation down pact.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Your acting like a crybaby. I think I have the situation down pact.





I think you're gay.  But the point is, I never said Royce Gracie couldn't be beaten.  He has been beaten before.  Gracie just is not defeated that easily.  And his ground game doesn't just disapear for no reason.  He either gave up or got paid off, and I'm leaning toward the latter.  

I'm done with you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone know the last time Royce fought?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the last time Royce fought?




If you "count" the time he fought Akebono as a fight, then 2k4.  But that wasn't a fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think you're gay. But the point is, I never said Royce Gracie couldn't be beaten. He has been beaten before. Gracie just is not defeated that easily. And his ground game doesn't just disapear for no reason. *He either gave up or got paid off, and I'm leaning toward the latter.*
> 
> I'm done with you.


 
Actually I wouldn't doubt it either. Maybe he took after his brother Rickson, the fraud...11-0 fighting nobodies in PRIDE and claims he has like 400 other wins in Brazil. I bet those were some great fighters he fought, if they even occurred. Maybe he counted the sparring matches too


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Actually I wouldn't doubt it either. Maybe he took after his brother Rickson, the fraud...11-0 fighting nobodies in PRIDE and claims he has like 400 other wins in Brazil. I bet those were some great fighters he fought, if they even occurred. Maybe he counted the sparring matches too




You know nothing about his History.  His first match was against Zulu the Brazilian Brawler.  Zulu was 160-0.  Then he met an 20 year old Rickson and got owned.  


There is a history of his matches if you search for it, and it's not all unknowns.  He has gone against much larger guys, and has never been defeated.  He is also much stronger than Hoyce and has alot better striking, and even ground skills.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You know nothing about his History. His first match was against Zulu the Brazilian Brawler. Zulu was 160-0. Then he met an 20 year old Rickson and got owned.
> 
> 
> There is a history of his matches if you search for it, and it's not all unknowns. He has gone against much larger guys, and has never been defeated. He is also much stronger than Hoyce and has alot better striking, and even ground skills.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

>




What's so funny?


Yeah, you see Royce in those pics.  He doesn't know jiu jitsu, and therefor cannot escape the position.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6158175799712491058&q=rickson


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, and Rickson won a good medal in Sambo.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6158175799712491058&q=rickson


 
If I wanted to see someone swimming and running on the beach I would just watch Rocky III. Hell there was even a guy in that highlight wearing Apollo's flag trunks.

But that video is not very impressive to me. The 4??-0 record is bullshit and he hasn't stepped into the ring with anyone worth mentioning. Royce impresses me a helluva lot more.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Yea that fight was bullshit. Gracie could've EASILY gotten out when hughes was on top beating him the fuck down. He had his hooks in deep but gracie had a easy ass exit! My BJJ intstructor showed me exactly how to get out of what gracie was in, what a fucking joke. I find it ridiculous for gracie to even of given hughes his back in the first place.. but to not get out of it?
> 
> and ditto to the steroid usage. MMA training eats the shit out of your LBM and if you can preserve it by juicing up that gives an enormous advantage to guys like matt hughes.


 
  Buck, Arch, and back door is beginner BJJ stuff.  
  So are the hooks on either arm to prevent that.  

  I just spent about 20 minutes reversing and replaying that fight and have come to some conclusions:

 Double under-hooks kept Gracie from getting the recovery to guard. Gracie tried to back door but Hughes prevented the escape with under-arm hooks and then pinned him flat again with back cranks. Each time Gracie tried to arch or back door again he was hooked and pounded on. Hughes rained down head shots both over and under Gracie's arms or dropped elbows like wreaking balls. Gracie was left with trying to protect his head with the his arms out in front of him and Big John was left with nothing but a stopage. Gracie had little chance if any to get out of this after 20 or 30 seconds because he was dazed out. After the stopage he was wobbled while still on his knees.  He recovered well after 60 seconds.

  I'm not trying to argue with anyone here ... it's just that Gracie was plain and simply beat by Hughes. If he was gonna throw this then why get in the game in the first place? He has way to much pride in himself and toooooo much respect for the legacy he and his family have created to throw a fight for a second rate organization like the UFC.  There is just no real gain financially for Royce Gracie considering how successful he has been setting up BJJ training facilities across the country.   FFS his dad was right there in the seats watching this. No way in hell he would throw a fight with his father there watching.  His brothers would have had to be in on the fix too ... and that is just not possible.  Bottom line, under-training, over confidence, and a loss of the level of reflexes and speed needed to compete at that level all combined to beat Gracie.  

 I like ya BD and believe you really do train ... unlike some of these _others _around here who only wish they did ... so don't take this personally.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

Hughes is on the juice (I know the guy that sells it to one of his trainers). Big deal.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Buck, Arch, and back door is beginner BJJ stuff.
> So are the hooks on either arm to prevent that.
> 
> I just spent about 20 minutes reversing and replaying that fight and have come to some conclusions:
> ...


 
Bingo.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Hughes is on the juice (I know the guy that sells it to one of his trainers). Big deal.




Owned.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Bingo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Hughes is on the juice (I know the guy that sells it to one of his trainers). Big deal.



Fake story.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Fake story.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

You honestly believe that he knows a guy that supplies Matt Hughes' trainer with steroids, and that Matt Hughes' trainer would be stupid enough to go to a steroid dealer and go, "Hey, I need steroids for my client, UFC fighter Matt Hughes"?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You honestly believe that he knows a guy that supplies Matt Hughes' trainer with steroids, and that Matt Hughes' trainer would be stupid enough to go to a steroid dealer and go, "Hey, I need steroids for my client, UFC fighter Matt Hughes"?


When they've all been friends since they wrestled together in college... yes.

I like Hughes (though I didn't think he'd beat Royce), I'm not trying to bring him down; my point is just that yes, he's on steroids, but who cares? I'm positive he isn't the only one.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> When they've all been friends since they wrestled together in college... yes.
> 
> I like Hughes (though I didn't think he'd beat Royce), I'm not trying to bring him down; my point is just that yes, he's on steroids, but who cares? I'm positive he isn't the only one.





I knew it.  Case closed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Case closed.




Fake Story.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Fake Story.



You're right Dale, Hughes doesn't take steroids. Neither does Ronnie Coleman or Jay Cutler.

Is Hughes so much your hero you can't accept he uses a little sauce?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You're right Dale, Hughes doesn't take steroids. Neither does Ronnie Coleman or Jay Cutler.
> 
> Is Hughes so much your hero you can't accept he uses a little sauce?



I hate steroids.  You can't say 100% that he is on steroids.  Don't they test for this crap anymore?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 2, 2006)

Well Tim Sylvia got busted awhile ago for it. So I'm sure they test for it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 2, 2006)

MMA is all about smashing heads and submissions ... no gives a shit about roid usage.  

Dana White: "Matt you're really selling seats out there for us ... but I gotta have ya piss in this cup".  Not happinin'.  Ditto Pride, K1, KOTC, or any other one of the 10 odd existing MMA shows out there.  Guess what?  Nobody cares.  

DO some of the guys in shootbox juice?  A Gracie or two since it's all legal in South America?  Prolly ...  ... again who cares.

I look forward to GSP meeting up with Hughes later this year so we can all be on the same side again ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 2, 2006)

THe only thing UFC owners care about is that they get fighters to fight for next to nothing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You can't say 100% that he is on steroids.  Don't they test for this crap anymore?



This was my point, neither of you know he did, BigDyl is just pissed that he needs to come up with an owned picture for his idol.

I couldn't give 2 shits about Hughes, I like the light heavyweights/heavyweights.

As BC stated, Dana White doesn't care if they juice, in order to get licensed by the Nevada State Athletic Commission they have to test and document the testing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


 
You have absolutely no respect for the Gracie family then. Great student


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Rickson beat Masakatsu Funaki WHO beat Bas Rutten.  Look at all the cats Rutten beat, and you realize Rickson is no joke.  He got a gold medal, and was never defeated, 480-0.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Btw, Hughes cut to get to 175.  Getting to 175 he is like 3% BF.  His normal weight is somewhere around 195, and that's still single digit bodyfat.  Hoyce didn't cut and was only about 1/8 as strong as the roided hughes.  So it was really closers to a 205 weight class versus a 170.  We all know heavier fighters who are roided up have an unfair advantage against light/weaker fighters.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Rickson beat Masakatsu Funaki WHO beat Bas Rutten. Look at all the cats Rutten beat, and you realize Rickson is no joke. He got a gold medal, and was never defeated, 480-0.


 
Sweet way to defend him...He beat _one_ guy who beat Bas. LOL. Ken and Frank Shamrock beat his ass. 

Post the 480 wins.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

He didn't just beat Funaki, he owned him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He didn't just beat Funaki, he owned him.


 
He prolly owned little kids too and added those to his record.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He didn't just beat Funaki, he owned him.


 
Ken Shamrock knee barred Bas. He didn't knee bar someone who beat Bas. Ken Shamrock is the greatest! I heard he's 768-0


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Stop stealing sherdog comments.  You're a pretty sad "mma" fan.  You don't train it or know anything about its history.  All you can do is C/P sherdog comments.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Stop stealing sherdog comments. You're a pretty sad "mma" fan. You don't train it or know anything about its history. All you can do is C/P sherdog comments.


 
I don't even go to Sherdog, unless for a time and date of an event. I don't post there. Oh and I wish I had your 1 year of experience so then I could claim to be able to tap people over the computer. Do you have cyber sex too?  

You're the one cryin about one goddamn fight you little baby. Get the fuck over it and maybe up your game and spend less time complainin about other fighters.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I don't even go to Sherdog, unless for a time and date of an event. I don't post there. Oh and I wish I had your 1 year of experience so then I could claim to be able to tap people over the computer. Do you have cyber sex too?
> 
> You're the one cryin about one goddamn fight you little baby. Get the fuck over it and maybe up your game and spend less time complainin about other fighters.




Mod's please ban this pathetic troll.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mod's please ban this pathetic troll.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mod's please ban this pathetic troll.



I can't believe you said Matt Hughes sucks.  You're an attention whore.  You really do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I can't believe you said Matt Hughes sucks.  You're an attention whore.  You really do not know what you are talking about.



This thread is closed, stop bumping it troll.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This thread is closed, stop bumping it troll.



Do you still believe what you said in the title of this thread?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This thread is closed, stop bumping it troll.



Please do not categorize myself with your kind.  Thank you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Please do not categorize myself with your kind.  Thank you.



BigDyl is a stain, not a troll.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> BigDyl is a stain, not a troll.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jun 5, 2006)

thundercats OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



Can you answer my question?


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Can you answer my question?



Yes, we all had sex with your mother.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Yes, we all had sex with your mother.



How is the year 2010?  Exciting?


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> How is the year 2010?  Exciting?



Ask her


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Ask her



You are about 2 avatar's behind buddy.  Get with it.  You're slipping in your old age.  Weird old man.


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You are about 2 avatar's behind buddy.  Get with it.  You're slipping in your old age.  Weird old man.



I don't know about slipping....but I am dripping, ask your mom.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude Hughes is a serious badass... However Pierre is the man! He was getting the better of Hughes before making a careless mistake and getting caught in an armbar. I was  ...


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi BigDyl.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Hi BigDyl.




Uh, this thread was on the 2nd page and you bumped it.   


Pathetic.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Uh, this thread was on the 2nd page and you bumped it.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.




I just want you to answer my question.
Do you still think Matt Hughes sucks?  You made a bold statement.  Nobody here agrees with you.  You were givin loads of information that does not support your statement.  I want to know if you still agree with what you said.  You can learn from other people on the net.  I want to see if you did.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Uh, this thread was on the 2nd page and you bumped it.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.



It would still be on the first page but you bumped all these old polls to bury this one.  You are ashamed of the statement you made and you want it to disappear.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> It would still be on the first page but you bumped all these old polls to bury this one.  You are ashamed of the statement you made and you want it to disappear.




I didn't bump any polls fool.  Ask a mod who did, they'll say it wasn't me.  


I could easily have them delete this thread if I wanted.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I just want you to answer my question.
> Do you still think Matt Hughes sucks?  You made a bold statement.  Nobody here agrees with you.  You were givin loads of information that does not support your statement.  I want to know if you still agree with what you said.  You can learn from other people on the net.  I want to see if you did.




What are you gonna do, fight me?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What are you gonna do, fight me?



Um no.   Where did that come from.  I just want you to answer the question for the third time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I didn't bump any polls fool.  Ask a mod who did, they'll say it wasn't me.
> 
> 
> I could easily have them delete this thread if I wanted.




BigDyl did it, I confirmed it by IP.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> BigDyl did it, I confirmed it by IP.



Foreman then?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> BigDyl did it, I confirmed it by IP.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2006)

Matt Hughes doesn't suck, just ask BigDyl.


----------



## the nut (Jun 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're contradicting yourself here, but we're taking the same side.  Gracie wasn't an idiot.  ...Well maybe to take the fight without being prepared, but not because he didn't escape.  We both know he could escape that position, and any white/blue belt could do it.  Gracie could escape from that in his sleep.  The question is, why didn't he, and if he could not escape, assuming 40 years of BJJ went out the window, then why didn't he at least protect his head?
> 
> The answer to this question is either because it was rigged, or because he didn't try or gave up.  In which case does not prove shit about Hughes, except that he's about to get owned by GSP or Penn.



So why aren't you killing that punk Gracie for making everybody spend the money on the pay per view, and giving a half assed effort. Everybody who has trained in MMA knows the size means little compared to skill, unless the 2 fighters are perfectly matched in backgrounds and experience. I've seen Gracie take much bigger and stronger opponents in the past. It seemed obvious to me his head wasn't in it, and he was looking for a paycheck! You are killing the wrong guy. 

As for the juice, Kerr and Coleman were on juice while they were winning and while they were losing. I think this sport is more about being on top of your game mentally, and cross training the correct way.  

Hughes will show what hes got in the next couple of fights. And I think Penn is soft!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2006)

Stop bumping the thread.  That's it, I'm having it deleted.


----------



## JordanMang (Jun 16, 2006)

What's really weird to me is how Hughes entered this fight.  It really makes me doubt Gracie's heart in the matter.  Based on Hughes past fights it seems like he doesn't actually get angry and realize he's in a fight until he gets rocked.  He has heart and I don't care how much you juice - not many guys can stand up and win a fight after getting a broken nose.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2006)

Bump?


----------



## Nigga_joe's_tar (Apr 2, 2008)

matt hughs sucks


----------



## Rubes (Apr 2, 2008)

bad first post


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2008)

I disagree.  

However, it is rather obvious.

Holy shite...I agree with Bigdyl?


----------

